# New Outback Owner... Finally!!!



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Well after spending a couple of years preparation... purchasing a TV, reseaching TT options, attending numerous RV shows, lurking on this site and others, we finally took the plunge and purchased a 2007 23RS from Lakeshore RV.









After such a long process it was kind of anti-climatic, especially since we're having them store it for us until spring when we will head out to Michigan to pick it up... its going to be loooong winter.









Following various threads on this site not only sold me on the Outback, but has provided us tremendous education on the overall TT ownership experience. What a great site and forum. What wonderful people!!

We're pretty much complete novices to the whole camping thing, and to be honest we weren't 100% sure that we were up to making the committment to a TT, but the sense of community on the Outbackers site did a lot to reduce the intimidation factor for us.

I'm sure this spring and the month/years to follow we will continue to rely on the Outbackers community to pull us through the TT ownership experience. And going forward I promise I'll spend less time in "lurker" mode and more time as an active particpant in the community.

Anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone who knowingly or unknowingly helped us through the purchase process. I just hope that someday soon we'll be in a position to provide the same type of insight/assistance to those that have helped us and other newbies that follow.

Let the adventures begin!!!


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats junkman and welcome,
We have the 23 rs (2006) and love it. The people here were a great help to me also.
We are going to head out tommorow for 4 days on the coast. Sorry you won't get to use yours until Spring.
Visit her often this winter. Mabey you could do a family day trip and just hang out in your trailer. We coulden't get my daughter out of ours when we first brought it home.

Happy Camping,

Lou


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Great choice. We bought ours in July and have really enjoyed it. Sorry you can't take it out a few times before winter shuts you down. In Spring when you start camping make a written list of any issues/problems you find. Go over this with the service writer at the dealer and make sure they right a work order for each issue. 
We hope you enjoy it, we sure had fun this year in ours.

Chris


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your new TT! Unfortunately we had to winterize ours as well. Looking forward to the spring! Welcome aboard and again Congratulations!

Eric


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Junkman,
Congrats on your new 23rs! 
Here's to a speedy winter and lots of happy camping seasons to come,
Dawn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Junkman,
> Congrats on your new 23rs!
> Here's to a speedy winter and lots of happy camping seasons to come,
> Dawn


 Here Here! I am ready for spring already! Maybe I will take PDX Industies up on thier Track mod for the 31RQS! Then I won't have to wait!



















Plus it looks good in the snow! See the signature?!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats junkman on choosen the 23RS very nice model
Just think you have all winter to make your Mod list for Spring which will be here before you know it

Don


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

congrats on your new 23rs.
We're still pealing stickers off ours. sorry you can't get some use before WINTER.








Can't say I fully appreciate the full impact of your seasons being a native californian.








htoh, you'll be able to really plan that first trip.









Welcome, aboard.
Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

junkman,

Welcome to the best owner's forum anywhere!









You're right, this group is the best. If you have a problem with your TT, TV, or anything else, the owners here are right with you throughout. This is a great bunch of people and I, for one, am grateful for them.

Everything I've learned in the three years since I've been an Outbacker (camper, for that matter), I've learned here. Alas, I still don't know much, but like to think I do anyway!

Again, congrats on your recent purchase. Spring will be here before you know it.

From a former Midwesterner, WELCOME!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeeha!







You did it!!







Welcome to Outbackers!







Watch for the MI Rally in the Spring. Maybe we can have it when you come pick up your Outback so your first trip can be a RALLY! So glad to have you join us!!!!


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome









We know how you feel. We purchased are's about 3 weeks ago and had to store it for the winter also. Hoping we will have a short winter so we can start camping early.

Happy camping


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new outback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Congradulations!









I recently found this forum and let me tell you , these people are awesome!!!!!

We upgraded from a popup so I had some knowledge of functions but if you need ANY question answered, these are the people to turn to.

We researched many TTs before we bought , but the Outback far exceeded all of our needs and was the most decked out unit for the price.

Although it was used, we did get it out for a shakedown run. These Outbacks are AWESOME!

My sincerest THANKS go out to all Outbackers. You all are a great help.

THINK SPRING









Russ


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Not only welcome to the Outbackers family but more importantly welcome to the world of camping and RV'ing.
I'm sure thee's a lot of people who will agree with me that it might be the best thing you can do as a family. Camping is a great way to interact as a family and instill values in your children. They will look back on these years with fond memories and thank you for the experience (well except during their teenage years).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Not only welcome to the Outbackers family but more importantly welcome to the world of camping and RV'ing.
> I'm sure thee's a lot of people who will agree with me that it might be the best thing you can do as a family. Camping is a great way to interact as a family and instill values in your children. They will look back on these years with fond memories and thank you for the experience (well except during their teenage years).
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Yup! Everything Glenn said!!!!

Camping - - - ahhhhhhh, the best cure for our otherwise VERY busy lives. I've been camping for a long time (40 yrs or so)....but NOTHING compares to camping with the Outback!!!

Congratulations and welcome to the Tribe!!!!! THIS deserves some dancing bananas..............


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome.

The wife and I just got back from a week in Kuaui, Hawaii for our 15 year anniversary... we returned home on Thursday so we just missed the big earthquake. We had a great time, its a beautiful place to visit.

The last few weeks we'd been wrapped up in finalizing the RV purchase, and while in Hawaii my wife noted that we didn't seen any RV's. I pointed out that the island is only about 30 miles wide and most people probably don't bring their RV over from the mainland to camp.









Anyway, my point is that although we had a great time, and I'd certainly visit again. There is no way I could live there and I felt somewhat trapped/clausterphobic by the end of the vacation. Living in Iowa I'm used to wide open spaces and the freedom to hop behind the wheel and head off on some cross-country adventure.

That's one reason I've always liked living in the mid-west... in the middle of no-where but half-way to everywhere.

By the way, I did notice that the Titan dealer on Kuaui was evidently doing something right. The percentage of trucks that were Titan's was incredible. I was so impressed that I stopped by the dealership and they gave me dealer license plate cover from Kuaui that is now proudly displayed on my Iowa Titan!


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats on your new purchase. We purchased our TT from Lakeshore RV this past August. They were very easy to work with.

My wife and I love Kauai. The island isn't large but we never felt trapped. In fact, out of the four Hawaiian islands we have visited it is our favorite. Looking down into the Waimea canyon (known as the Grand Canyon of the Pacific) is awesome!!

When you go to pick up your TT I would highly recommend staying at PJ Hoffmaster state campground located 15 minutes from Lakeshore RV on Lake Michigan. You can make reservations online and be close enough to Lakeshore RV should you have any questions or problems. We enjoyed our stay there very much.

Again, congratulations.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Veek said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. We purchased our TT from Lakeshore RV this past August. They were very easy to work with.
> 
> My wife and I love Kauai. The island isn't large but we never felt trapped. In fact, out of the four Hawaiian islands we have visited it is our favorite. Looking down into the Waimea canyon (known as the Grand Canyon of the Pacific) is awesome!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Waimea canyon was impressive... Now we'll have to make a trek out to the Grand Canyon with the Outback to compare... I haven't seen it since I was a kid and I'm not sure if my wife has ever been there.

Thanks for the tip on the campground. We were planning on staying at the dealership for a couple of nights, but a "real" campground would be a much better way to break the camper and us in.


----------

